# Pig cooker



## lordbeezer (Mar 30, 2019)

Finished up a pig cooker or mountain smoker depending where you are today.think it turned out ok..


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Now thats A GRILL!  Nice.  
Question, I cant tell from the pictures but do you have some type of heat deflector to protect the tires?


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 31, 2019)

I was wondering the same thing, but other than that, another of Phil's masterpieces


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 31, 2019)

Tires have enough clearance to not be a problem..looks closer than it is..thanks for the kind words..I tend to overbuild these cookers..if one bracket or brace will work I put two...or three..starting another one Monday..


----------



## killswitch505 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice


----------

